# Water heater size question



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

MTN REMODEL LLC said:


> ATC... Thank you very much... never can stop learning. I suppose TLV are a little different than shower balancing valves... but the same idea???
> 
> How's the install generally look... hard piped to your two supplies and just drop your flex down to the water heater??? Any idea of price generally.
> 
> ...


Yes. The shower balancing valves basically have a temperature valve built in.


----------

